# P1101 and p015b after intake install



## dylan1303 (Aug 5, 2017)

Maf is fine i cleaned it about 1k ago with crc. I dont think the o2 is bad either with 84k and the intake/valve cover pcv system was done at 62k according the carfax


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Why did you replace the intake? Was the PCV jacked? If so, try this: 

2011-2016 Cruze/Sonic/Trax 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Check Valve Fix


----------



## dylan1303 (Aug 5, 2017)

Idk i bought it with 81k so im sure the pcv was bad. But im talking about the intake the problem goes away with the stock intake but not with the aftermarket one. Why does my car hate the new intake?


----------



## dylan1303 (Aug 5, 2017)

My check valve is still there


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Just throwing this out there, but what was the new intake packed in/with? Maybe there is some packing inside of it? Long shot, but worth mentioning I guess


----------



## dylan1303 (Aug 5, 2017)

Bubble wrap, i did more research and im thinking its too turbulent for the maf even with the honeycomb insert.


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

You really should think about getting tuned with any kind of hardware modification. New found air through the intake is probably tricking the car into thinking that your running lean.


----------

